# Can anyone help this poor cat? KENT



## Cheryl89

Guys my friend just sent me this pic - she said she's rung the RSPCA and said this kitty needs rescuing to which they told her NO!!!!

I'm so disgusted this cat is in such poor shape  

Does anyone have any space or any knowledge what I can do with this kitty?

She is in Kent (Tonbridge) 

Please let me know ASAP


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh can I just add the RSPCA said 

"I refuse to drive an hour for cat that's probably got kidney failure, it's old anyway"

YOU'RE ONE SICK DISGUSTING RESCUE CENTRE THAT'S FOR SURE.


----------



## Cheryl89

Can someone help me find a local rescue centre who can help this cat? I've tried ringing a few - all phones are off pft xx


----------



## tincan

OMG .... Poor thing  

And whether it is old or has kidney failure is NO REASON for it not to be helped , that centre sounds disgusting ...... It does not bare thinking about what the outcome for that cat will be , god i hope someones helps out , the thought of it possibly dying in pain & alone is truly upsetting


----------



## Cheryl89

tincan said:


> OMG .... Poor thing
> 
> And whether it is old or has kidney failure is NO REASON for it not to be helped , that centre sounds disgusting ...... It does not bare thinking about what the outcome for that cat will be , god i hope someones helps out , the thought of it possibly dying in pain & alone is truly upsetting


I know  That's what my friend said to them and they just basically said why drive an hour for a cat that's on it's way out?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I'm so upset with them just another reason for me to HATE THEM TO BITS!!!!!!!!!

If anyone can take this kitty in then let me know or if you can point me to where I can get him xxx


----------



## Calvine

It's obviously in lousy condition which does not mean it's 'on its way out'. I used to do fund-raising for RSPCA but now I would not give them a penny. They take perfectly healthy, well-loved pets from their caring owners and turn their backs on the likes of this old girl (girl?...looks girlish). You have to ask yourself what they do with all their donated millions...I do anyway.


----------



## Cheryl89

Calvine said:


> It's obviously in lousy condition which does not mean it's 'on its way out'. I used to do fund-raising for RSPCA but now I would not give them a penny. They take perfectly healthy, well-loved pets from their caring owners and turn their backs on the likes of this old girl (girl?...looks girlish). You have to ask yourself what they do with all their donated millions...I do anyway.


I know hun, it's so awful the way they spoke to me friend 

I have no faith in the RSPCA - they disgust me.

I love all my local rescues and people on here, they do amazing things for very little funding. Maybe it is a girl? I have no idea - if I can secure a rescue space for him/her I'll go to him/her and catch it  xxx


----------



## Calvine

If anyone wants to support a charity, I think it's go to be the little caring ones where the volunteers (fosterers and the like, homecheckers, fundraisers) give up their time and spend their own money because they genuinely CARE. Gavin Grant, I believe, gets about £150k...even a small slice of that would get some much-needed veterinary help to a cat like this.


----------



## Cheryl89

Calvine said:


> If anyone wants to support a charity, I think it's go to be the little caring ones where the volunteers (fosterers and the like, homecheckers, fundraisers) give up their time and spend their own money because they genuinely CARE. Gavin Grant, I believe, gets about £150k...even a small slice of that would get some much-needed veterinary help to a cat like this.


I don't even run a rescue or anything like that but have already done one rescue via here which was 300 miles across but it was so worth it, not just for the ladies on here but for those two gorgeous cats too.

I always donate to the small charities/rescues that do it from home that do everything they can - they are the ones I trust. RSPCA suck a$$ lol xx


----------



## Hanwombat

Poor thing. Have you tried contacting the cats protection?


----------



## catcoonz

omg cheryl, bring him to me hun, i can help him.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> omg cheryl, bring him to me hun, i can help him.


it looks to me like a severe case of a flea dermatitis - would you agree CC? if that's the case it should be able to be cured hopefully


----------



## Cheryl89

cats galore said:


> it looks to me like a severe case of a flea dermatitis - would you agree CC? if that's the case it should be able to be cured hopefully


RSPCA said they refuse to drive an hour for a cat "that probably has kidney failure and is old anyway"

Disgusting.

Just shamed them on twitter as well, poxy asses


----------



## catcoonz

I agree CG, vet treatment, love and alot of care and this cat could have a happy home. Well im willing to give it my best try anyway.


----------



## catcoonz

Even if he is old and has kidney failure, he still deserves a warm lap and cuddles, so if he has to become my own cat so be it, i will not sit here and watch this poor thing suffer.


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> Even if he is old and has kidney failure, he still deserves a warm lap and cuddles, so if he has to become my own cat so be it, i will not sit here and watch this poor thing suffer.


They didn;'t even offer to send someone with a microchip scanner or anything, just said leave it there and if we ever get free time we'll come and see if its still ALIVE.......

Seriously? Worst charity ever, ever ever makes me so mad


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> They didn;'t even offer to send someone with a microchip scanner or anything, just said leave it there and if we ever get free time we'll come and see if its still ALIVE.......
> 
> Seriously? Worst charity ever, ever ever makes me so mad


do you mind if i name and shame on fb too?


----------



## Hanwombat

My previous cat Arnie had kidney failure and he still went on for a good few years full of love and cuddles 

Shame on you RSPCA!


----------



## Cheryl89

cats galore said:


> do you mind if i name and shame on fb too?


Absolutely NOT! Go 4 it, more people know they are disgusting the better. Post the pic too!

Argggggggggg xx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Absolutely NOT! Go 4 it, more people know they are disgusting the better. Post the pic too!
> 
> Argggggggggg xx


will do it now


----------



## Calvine

tincan said:


> OMG .... Poor thing
> 
> And whether it is old or has kidney failure is NO REASON for it not to be helped , that centre sounds disgusting ...... It does not bare thinking about what the outcome for that cat will be , god i hope someones helps out , the thought of it possibly dying in pain & alone is truly upsetting


They have qualified vets now in their call centres diagnosing kidney disease and other terminal conditions...is that so? Why do we bother going to see a vet then, when we can just ring some call centre and get a free diagnosis? And as you say, Tincan, no reason to withhold treatment because the cat is old. R$PCA really need to get their act together. They have enough money, why can't they run their organisation?


----------



## jaycee05

That is disgusting, poor cat, yes it does look like a flea allergy to me too
I would put a formal complaint in to wherever you rang, it might just be one person saying this
My local branch is brilliant,and would have come out im sure
I would threaten them with going to the papers, poor little thing, I hope it is ok, and gets help


----------



## Cheryl89

I know it's disgusting. I'm waiting for my friend to call me once she arrives there. Apparently the cat only comes out at night and hasn't been seen since the storm 

I was sent the piccy this morning and said I'll do my best to find the beautiful thing a loving rescue/home and out of this awful weather.

RSPCA said they'd only come out if someone traps it "as they can't be bothered to look" just incase he/she runs off again.

Sorry but I'd travel well over an hour for any cat regardless whether I can catch it or not, at least I know I tried.

What a lovely DISGRACEFUL rescue. I've asked her which branch she called if they have ended up catching it CC suggested I ring up and say it's my cat to save it from them putting her/him to sleep and I agree.... x


----------



## Calvine

The thing is, if that is their attitude, we don't want them (R$PCA) getting their hands on her/him. Let us not forget what happened to poor little* BUZZER* last Christmas. For those of you who did not follow the thread: he was a little Cerebellar Hypoplasia kitten handed in to vets who advertised for a home for him on PF. Two people at least on PF offered to take him (one of whom had experience with CH cat). Vet handed him to R$PCA (despite several of us warning them what RSPCA would do with him) who promptly killed him the very day he was handed in. BUZZER could have had Christmas with a new family but sadly did not.


----------



## Cheryl89

OH GOD ALMIGHTY! 

That's made me want to save it even more!!

Right I have a little more info, apparently cat looked very sick. Very yellow eyes, struggling to swallow and stick thin pin legs as if it had been shaved.

Naturally if RSPCA get hands on this cat the only fate for it is death.

I really need to rescue it, I am going to drop a carrier to my friend and she'll go back every single day until she's caught it.

Pray it's not too late :crying:


----------



## Calvine

Cheryl89 said:


> I know it's disgusting. I'm waiting for my friend to call me once she arrives there. Apparently the cat only comes out at night and hasn't been seen since the storm
> 
> I was sent the piccy this morning and said I'll do my best to find the beautiful thing a loving rescue/home and out of this awful weather.
> 
> RSPCA said they'd only come out if someone traps it "as they can't be bothered to look" just incase he/she runs off again.
> 
> Sorry but I'd travel well over an hour for any cat regardless whether I can catch it or not, at least I know I tried.
> 
> What a lovely DISGRACEFUL rescue. I've asked her which branch she called if they have ended up catching it CC suggested I ring up and say it's my cat to save it from them putting her/him to sleep and I agree.... x


Be careful about saying it's yours Cheryl...you may just end up being taken to court for neglecting 'your' cat, and of course it may just have a microchip. They do so love to prosecute, it gets them headlines and the headlines get the donations rolling in.


----------



## cats galore

Calvine said:


> The thing is, if that is their attitude, we don't want them (R$PCA) getting their hands on her/him. Let us not forget what happened to poor little* BUZZER* last Christmas. For those of you who did not follow the thread: he was a little Cerebellar Hypoplasia kitten handed in to vets who advertised for a home for him on PF. Two people at least on PF offered to take him (one of whom had experience with CH cat). Vet handed him to R$PCA (despite several of us warning them what RSPCA would do with him) who promptly killed him the very day he was handed in. BUZZER could have had Christmas with a new family but sadly did not.


i remember this only too well. CC tried everything to get that kitten and to get justice for him, but the RSPCA just 'got rid' as he was no good to them. he wasn't 'perfect' to them, but he was perfect to a lot of people who would have loved him and cared for him given the chance


----------



## cats galore

Calvine said:


> Be careful about saying it's yours Cheryl...you may just end up being taken to court for neglecting 'your' cat, and of course it may just have a microchip. They do so love to prosecute, it gets them headlines and the headlines get the donations rolling in.


exactly my thoughts too. i had just said the very same thing to my OH


----------



## Calvine

Any chance you could borrow a trapping cage from a local charity...the sort they use to catch ferals? or is she easy to catch...if she's starving she may be catchable.


----------



## Cheryl89

Calvine said:


> Any chance you could borrow a trapping cage from a local charity...the sort they use to catch ferals? or is she easy to catch...if she's starving she may be catchable.


She's defo absolutely starving, stick thin and her paws are wet apparently? Sounds like she's literally battered to hell. I need to save her 

I'm leaving work in 30 mins and will drop carrier off to my friend and she'll go back and try to catch her then it's over to me :crying: poor kitty xx


----------



## lostbear

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh can I just add the RSPCA said
> 
> "I refuse to drive an hour for cat that's probably got kidney failure, it's old anyway"
> 
> YOU'RE ONE SICK DISGUSTING RESCUE CENTRE THAT'S FOR SURE.


The barstewards - just wait until they're old - I hope they're left in agony of bedsores in a horrible home!

Is there any way to make an official complaint? What do they think they get paid for, for heaven's sake?


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> She's defo absolutely starving, stick thin and her paws are wet apparently? Sounds like she's literally battered to hell. I need to save her
> 
> I'm leaving work in 30 mins and will drop carrier off to my friend and she'll go back and try to catch her then it's over to me :crying: poor kitty xx


good luck Cheryl, i'm keeping everything crossed that you manage to catch her. is she living rough by your friends house or something?


----------



## lostbear

Calvine said:


> It's obviously in lousy condition which does not mean it's 'on its way out'. I used to do fund-raising for RSPCA but now I would not give them a penny. They take perfectly healthy, well-loved pets from their caring owners and turn their backs on the likes of this old girl (girl?...looks girlish). You have to ask yourself what they do with all their donated millions...I do anyway.


Same here - when I think of the unpaid hours I put in - didn't begrudge it as I thought it was a worthy cause - but I wouldn't give them the steam off my tea now.

She's in terrible condition - of couse she looks old; but even if she is, surely a kind word and a warm bed aren't out of the question? And we've seen time and again on this forum what a loving home can do for a neglected animal. God - I get so mad!:mad5:


----------



## Cheryl89

lostbear said:


> The barstewards - just wait until they're old - I hope they're left in agony of bedsores in a horrible home!
> 
> Is there any way to make an official complaint? What do they think they get paid for, for heaven's sake?


There must be a way? I keep asking her what branch but I think she's afraid of what the RSPCA can do back for "slander" PFT........



cats galore said:


> good luck Cheryl, i'm keeping everything crossed that you manage to catch her. is she living rough by your friends house or something?


Thank you hun. No basically my friend is my old managers daughter - my manager has moved on to another job but knows how much I love animals and would do anything for them.

Her daughter looks after the sick/elderly and this she spotted this cat and sent the pic to me right away after RSPCA refused to help 

But she said she's scared that they've gone there and caught it anyway and put it to sleep so we are gonna do our best to try and find it to save it... it obviously has some type of thyroid problem or something but no one seemed to care until she passed it yesterday and has passed it to me to sort 

Poor kitty  xx


----------



## lostbear

Calvine said:


> The thing is, if that is their attitude, we don't want them (R$PCA) getting their hands on her/him. Let us not forget what happened to poor little* BUZZER* last Christmas. For those of you who did not follow the thread: he was a little Cerebellar Hypoplasia kitten handed in to vets who advertised for a home for him on PF. Two people at least on PF offered to take him (one of whom had experience with CH cat). V*et handed him to R$PCA (despite several of us warning them what RSPCA would do with him) who promptly killed him the very day he was handed in.* BUZZER could have had Christmas with a new family but sadly did not.


Jesus wept! What was the point of that? Why did the RSPCA even offer to take him?

The more I learn about them the more angry and disillusioned I become.


----------



## Hanwombat

Hope they manage to catch her, poor kitty


----------



## catcoonz

I doubt rspca have been out, they have taken as far as i know 8 weeks to get to where cG called, thats if they even bothered.

Cheryl, i didnt mean to say it was your cat, i would phone and say its mine, but we dont need to worry about that situation as they wont even go anyway.

Yellow eyes does indiacate illness to me, sadly how bad we wont know but even if this poor thing has love, food and warmth for aday at least its still love, then sadly if its the end it will be done in the arms of somebody who cares, not out in the storm on its own or in cold hearted rspca.

If you manage to get him/her, you can guarantee if i can get my vet to save it, i will.

Look at Angel, nearly lost her but she made a full recovery, yes took me months but i got there.


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> I doubt rspca have been out, they have taken as far as i know 8 weeks to get to where cG called, thats if they even bothered.
> 
> Cheryl, i didnt mean to say it was your cat, i would phone and say its mine, but we dont need to worry about that situation as they wont even go anyway.
> 
> Yellow eyes does indiacate illness to me, sadly how bad we wont know but even if this poor thing has love, food and warmth for aday at least its still love, then sadly if its the end it will be done in the arms of somebody who cares, not out in the storm on its own or in cold hearted rspca.
> 
> If you manage to get him/her, you can guarantee if i can get my vet to save it, i will.
> 
> Look at Angel, nearly lost her but she made a full recovery, yes took me months but i got there.


You are such a sweetie, I'm gonna do my best for you hun.

We will carry on searching tonight and tomorrow if still not able to succeed!

I hope 1) RSPCA hasn't caught it and 2) Storm hasn't made it even sicker or died 

I will do my best for you guys, promise  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Feel so sad knowing the poor baby is out there cold & alone with no one to love it  no cat deserves this  xx


----------



## catcoonz

Cheryl you wont cope if you feel this way, try and have happy thoughts that the cat is sheltered and will come to you for sardines.

You can only try your best hun and i know you will try.


----------



## moonstone

What a sick charity (if you can call them that) respca has becomeonly last week there was a case on another forum where they prosecuted a woman for having a cat with a flea allergyshe was fined and banned from keeping animals for years yet as this cat appears to not have an owner and therefore no one to prosecute they don't want to know
I am not surprised though as i reported a poor cat that belongs to my old neighbours,he had a broken pelvis (probably been hit by a car) had not seen a vetand was so thin you could see his bones sticking out through his filthy coat yet when rspca bothered to visit some six weeks later they reported back that nothing was wrong and that no action would be takenafter that i started to feed him myself ,he would wait outside my house for me to take him food and he looked fat and happyI moved last year and had to leave him behind but i went there on friday and saw himhe was so thin again that i tried to catnap him,i would have got him too but he freaked out in the car so i am going to go back again this time with a cat basket and have another go
If rspca get your cat they will KILL himhope you manage to trap him and get the help he needs


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> Cheryl you wont cope if you feel this way, try and have happy thoughts that the cat is sheltered and will come to you for sardines.
> 
> You can only try your best hun and i know you will try.


Heading to seven oaks soon  I have an update 4 u all from RSPCA this'll make you laugh... Will post when home xx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Heading to seven oaks soon  I have an update 4 u all from RSPCA this'll make you laugh... Will post when home xx


oh sounds like it might be something interesting to add to my fb page about them


----------



## catcoonz

Dont tell me, the rain makes their brass buttons look rusty on their uniforms.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Dont tell me, the rain makes their brass buttons look rusty on their uniforms.


now that i can believe off them for an excuse:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## catcoonz

or, we dont have enough donations for umbrella's.


----------



## Cheryl89

LOL basically he was forcing my pal to say she was taking matters in to her own hands and he then said "that's good cus all I want is the case closed we are too busy to deal with old sick cats" :lol:

CHARMING. 

I hope they crumble x


----------



## sashski

Cheryl, if your friend catches her Tuesday, im going to dads on wed so will bring her back to wherever she's gotta go, saves you a trip t'other side of the water. 

X


----------



## Cheryl89

Only good thing that's come of this is that the cat is all mine now and I'm gonna do my best to rescue with my friend. He/she only comes out at night apparently so she's sneaking there at 10pm. 

I told her to call me any time at all, I don't care if it's 11pm and I'll go get him and take him to CC (sorry babe ...I might disturb you later :lol: )

xx


----------



## Cheryl89

sashski said:


> Cheryl, if your friend catches her Tuesday, im going to dads on wed so will bring her back to wherever she's gotta go, saves you a trip t'other side of the water.
> 
> X


You are amazing hun, I'll keep you posted!!! Hopefully we catch her this week cus weather is awful xx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> LOL basically he was forcing my pal to say she was taking matters in to her own hands and he then said "that's good cus all I want is the case closed we are too busy to deal with old sick cats" :lol:
> 
> CHARMING.
> 
> I hope they crumble x


absolutely unbelievable for an animal rescue pick and choose who they want to save. i remember when i reported the house where Flossy and all the others came from. when i told them that all the kittens had suffered neglect and had died a dreadful death they told me i had taken them out of the house so it was my problem. they added i should have left them there to die then they would have dealt with it:mad5: :mad2:
i could never have lived with myself if i had left baby faith and her siblings in that sh*t hole to die a lonely death. at least with me they had love and devotion in the last few days of their life - and someone willing to fight for their lives:crying:


----------



## catcoonz

Bang on my door at 3am hun, i dont mind.


----------



## Cheryl89

cats galore said:


> absolutely unbelievable for an animal rescue pick and choose who they want to save. i remember when i reported the house where Flossy and all the others came from. when i told them that all the kittens had suffered neglect and had died a dreadful death they told me i had taken them out of the house so it was my problem. they added i should have left them there to die then they would have dealt with it:mad5: :mad2:
> i could never have lived with myself if i had left baby faith and her siblings in that sh*t hole to die a lonely death. at least with me they had love and devotion in the last few days of their life - and someone willing to fight for their lives:crying:


I will never ever trust the RSPCA and told my friend in future to just come to me and I'll find SOMEONE to help not them bumholes.

They'll just PTS anyway and this cat needs urgent treatment xx


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> Bang on my door at 3am hun, i dont mind.


Thank you so much hun! I'm gonna do my best!

Calvine has offered to help too if you are really tight on space xxx


----------



## cats galore

sashski said:


> Cheryl, if your friend catches her Tuesday, im going to dads on wed so will bring her back to wherever she's gotta go, saves you a trip t'other side of the water.
> 
> X


that's really kind of you to offer your help but i doubt you will get the chance to take this little cat as Cheryl will use this chance to meet CC at long last what do you say Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl89

cats galore said:


> that's really kind of you to offer your help but i doubt you will get the chance to take this little cat as Cheryl will use this chance to meet CC at long last what do you say Cheryl


Oh yes, no matter what I'm meeting CC mwhahaha 

Sash lives about 4 miles away from me and her Dad lives in Sevenoaks so I think she meant she'll collect kitty and bring it to me to take to Oxford as she's in the area on Weds...that's if we don't catch him/her before of course 

:lol:

CG you got a link to that cat show 4 me???? lol

xxx


----------



## sashski

4 miles? Try 2 lol

We're going to see CC together anyway I hope!!

:-D


----------



## Cheryl89

sashski said:


> 4 miles? Try 2 lol
> 
> We're going to see CC together anyway I hope!!
> 
> :-D


Sorry 2 :blush:


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh yes, no matter what I'm meeting CC mwhahaha
> 
> Sash lives about 4 miles away from me and her Dad lives in Sevenoaks so I think she meant she'll collect kitty and bring it to me to take to Oxford as she's in the area on Weds...that's if we don't catch him/her before of course
> 
> :lol:
> 
> CG you got a link to that cat show 4 me???? lol
> 
> xxx


here you go
The Supreme Show


----------



## Cheryl89

cats galore said:


> here you go
> The Supreme Show


Sal I'm so stupid where's the bit where you buy tickets???? :lol:

xx


----------



## Cheryl89

GOT IT! Don't worry :lol: xx


----------



## catcoonz

Will be on my guard then if you both snatch babycoons.


----------



## Hanwombat

Aww I hope the cat is soon in safe hands and gets the love and attention and upmost welfare it needs!


----------



## sashski

I've got deep pockets :001_tt2::lol:


----------



## Cheryl89

I'll do my very best, like I said to CC I'll be there at 2am if I have to so I'll text you CC and keep you and Sal posted xxx


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhh lordy - this poor, poor cat 

Really hope it's safe and warm soon - please keep us updated

I just can't believe the comments I've read about the RS*PCA - I've heard before they're not the best but I am honestly stunned ..... I thought they were supposed to care about animals?

They annoy me as they put around collection bags (you know the ones you get through the door) here but don't actually do any work in Scotland and many people don't realise and assume it's all the one organisation  

Thankfully the SSPCA are much better  - they came out last year when I saved some baby birds that'd got blown out a tree. I'd watched them for a couple of hours but they were in the middle of the road and couldn't take off


----------



## Calvine

Cheryl89 said:


> LOL basically he was forcing my pal to say she was taking matters in to her own hands and he then said "that's good cus all I want is the case closed we are too busy to deal with old sick cats" :lol:
> 
> CHARMING.
> 
> I hope they crumble x


Case? What case? They haven't even got off their fat arses to go and see the cat...they haven't even scanned it to see if it has an owner who might be missing it as it has strayed and got lost. If it wasn't so terrible it might be quite funny. I once saw French and Saunders doing a sketch when they were both R$PCA 'Inspectors'...but to be honest, in real life they are even worse!! So was he saying they only 'deal' with young and healthy cats? It's time we started to tape record conversations with them.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Will be on my guard then if you both snatch babycoons.


tell them CC that there's no snatching my baby coonie or i'll track them down


----------



## catcoonz

CG, they wont get to see your baby as he is far too young.

Im hoping now it will get dark earlier that this poor cat will be safe sooner rather than later.
If he/she is microchipped i will let you all know.


----------



## CharlieChaplin

I know I've said this before about Magpie's Maggie: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/321620-scraggly-old-stray-cat.html

- but this cat looks exactly like my dads cat was when he found her on the side of the road several years ago - a bag of bones, no fur, extremely malnourished. He picked her up and took her in. She now looks like this.....

Just because a cat looks poorly doesn't mean she is on her way out


----------



## cats galore

CharlieChaplin said:


> I know I've said this before about Magpie's Maggie: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/321620-scraggly-old-stray-cat.html
> 
> - but this cat looks exactly like my dads cat was when he found her on the side of the road several years ago - a bag of bones, no fur, extremely malnourished. He picked her up and took her in. She now looks like this.....
> 
> Just because a cat looks poorly doesn't mean she is on her way out


that is so lovely to see - a cat given a second chance and obviously well loved and cared for now she is in your dads home


----------



## Cheryl89

That story gives me hope. My pals have the carrier now... It's down to them, they are out tonight at 10pm & will call me as soon as they've got it and I'll go collect xxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

cats galore said:


> that is so lovely to see - a cat given a second chance and obviously well loved and cared for now she is in your dads home


She is his little princess - I am pretty sure she is a replacement for me  he absolutely dotes on her - she well and truly fell on her paws with him!



Cheryl89 said:


> That story gives me hope. My pals have the carrier now... It's down to them, they are out tonight at 10pm & will call me as soon as they've got it and I'll go collect xxx


There is always hope - when there are people like yourselves out there helping out. If you need any help with transport let me know


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> She is his little princess - I am pretty sure she is a replacement for me  he absolutely dotes on her - she well and truly fell on her paws with him!
> 
> There is always hope - when there are people like yourselves out there helping out. If you need any help with transport let me know


Thank you hunni you're a star xxxxxx


----------



## lostbear

Cheryl89 said:


> That story gives me hope. My pals have the carrier now... It's down to them, they are out tonight at 10pm & will call me as soon as they've got it and I'll go collect xxx


Praying that she comes and is caught quickly.


----------



## Hanwombat

Hope she gets caught easily


----------



## moonstone

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU CAT CATCHERS (oops sorry caplocks) hope you manage to get this poor pussy home safe and warm and remember that if you want rspca to turn up you should contact the press or TV they will be down in seconds then trying to get all the glory for rescuing the poor sick cat


----------



## moggiemum

just seeing this thread , any news yet, please let it be good


----------



## Cheryl89

Nothing, he/she totally disappeared. My friend is going back again today at 2 (with really good quality food and biscuits to try and shake it out)

Fingers crossed.

Before I got so much help from you guys I tried contacting some local rescues in Kent to go collect this poor mite - this is the response I got: 

"This poor cat looks elderly and either hyperthyroid or in severe renal failure. I have one here looking almost the same that was on a drip last week for 3 days at huge expense and with no better outcome than being put to sleep later this week. So we can perhaps only offer a variant of what the RSPCA was suggesting - we would be happy to pay for the cat being checked over and a basic blood screen being done at one of the 2 vets we use in Tunbridge Wells - Dacre House or Culverdens.

If this cat is owned it might be microchipped so it would be good to have that checked initially and hopefully an owner tracked down. If this cat is seriously ill, we do not run a sanctuary and are currently full in any case so, unless the vets say otherwise, it may prove unhomeable and we have no facilities to keep a cat in comfort for the remainder of what life is left to it. We are all volunteers with day jobs unrelated to Streetkatz and operating out of our own homes so, while we do not rush cats to be put to sleep while they have a quality of life, there does come a time when we have to say we just cannot offer a cat a good enough life for however long it has left

At the end of the day, this photo will always say elderly +/- hyperthyroid +/- renal failure and that will lead rescues to the RSPCA conclusions eventually"

Why does no one see this poor baby deserves a chance  

xxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Nothing, he/she totally disappeared. My friend is going back again today at 2 (with really good quality food and biscuits to try and shake it out)
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Before I got so much help from you guys I tried contacting some local rescues in Kent to go collect this poor mite - this is the response I got:
> 
> "This poor cat looks elderly and either hyperthyroid or in severe renal failure. I have one here looking almost the same that was on a drip last week for 3 days at huge expense and with no better outcome than being put to sleep later this week. So we can perhaps only offer a variant of what the RSPCA was suggesting - we would be happy to pay for the cat being checked over and a basic blood screen being done at one of the 2 vets we use in Tunbridge Wells - Dacre House or Culverdens.
> 
> If this cat is owned it might be microchipped so it would be good to have that checked initially and hopefully an owner tracked down. If this cat is seriously ill, we do not run a sanctuary and are currently full in any case so, unless the vets say otherwise, it may prove unhomeable and we have no facilities to keep a cat in comfort for the remainder of what life is left to it. We are all volunteers with day jobs unrelated to Streetkatz and operating out of our own homes so, while we do not rush cats to be put to sleep while they have a quality of life, there does come a time when we have to say we just cannot offer a cat a good enough life for however long it has left
> 
> At the end of the day, this photo will always say elderly +/- hyperthyroid +/- renal failure and that will lead rescues to the RSPCA conclusions eventually"
> 
> Why does no one see this poor baby deserves a chance
> 
> xxxxxxx


this is so sad to read, and this cat isn't necessarily old just in need of treatment
BUT someone does see that this baby deserves a chance - our very own, very special Catcoonz she won't say no to helping him/her so hopefully there will be a happy ending here


----------



## CharlieChaplin

I hope this cat is caught soon, by the right people. You know they keep seeing illness but she may not even be that seriously Ill! The coat could be because of dermatitis or just from being in he wild for so long. 
There was nothing health related to my dad's cat, she had just lost her hair, I presume from matting. He didn't realise how fluffy she was untill she was better. He never once thought ' o she looks likes she's dying I won't put any money into her trying to make her last few days comfortable'


----------



## sashski

If you'd have seen my old cat (think there are some pics on here somewhere) you'd have thought the same, she was an outside cat all her life. She started to get thin abd lose big patches of fur, so i took her to the vet and they wanted lots of money to run all the expensive blood tests, suspecting thyroid issues. 
I changed vet and they suggested a different option before going through the trauma of getting blood. 
Within weeks sge had moved herself inside, was putting on weight at a rate of knots snd was very happy. There probably was something wrong, might just been old age but 4 months later she passed away peacefully in her sleep on the sofa where she'd made herself at home. 

This dear girl deserves a chance. 

Good luck with the capture hun.
X.


----------



## Cheryl89

sashski said:


> If you'd have seen my old cat (think there are some pics on here somewhere) you'd have thought the same, she was an outside cat all her life. She started to get thin abd lose big patches of fur, so i took her to the vet and they wanted lots of money to run all the expensive blood tests, suspecting thyroid issues.
> I changed vet and they suggested a different option before going through the trauma of getting blood.
> Within weeks sge had moved herself inside, was putting on weight at a rate of knots snd was very happy. There probably was something wrong, might just been old age but 4 months later she passed away peacefully in her sleep on the sofa where she'd made herself at home.
> 
> This dear girl deserves a chance.
> 
> Good luck with the capture hun.
> X.


Thanks hun bun! Stories like that defo give me hope - I just hope she/he is still around and the storm hasn't frightened it off to somewhere new where no one cares about it :crying: xx


----------



## catcoonz

ok, going to be completly honest here with this cat.
If he/she is microchipped the owner will have to be notified, if this was my cat i would want to know.

Bloods and health check will be given, then we will know if there is any problems, i will say if the vet does say this cat is seriously ill then i will have no choice but to relieve it from this, but this will be determined by tests.

Lets not just guess by a photo, ive seen longhair cats bald in the past, bloods came back normal, coat grew back and cats have sometimes been fine, yes it is a risk as any number of things could be wrong but until this is confirmed we dont really know anymore than judging by a photo.

Basically if the cat can be saved thats great, if seriously ill with liver then sadly limited time or worse, but the main thing would be an ending which should be peaceful and humane, not left to die outside alone.

Sadly i cant make any promises which way this will go but i will do my best and be advised by veterinary assistance/tests.


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> ok, going to be completly honest here with this cat.
> If he/she is microchipped the owner will have to be notified, if this was my cat i would want to know.
> 
> Bloods and health check will be given, then we will know if there is any problems, i will say if the vet does say this cat is seriously ill then i will have no choice but to relieve it from this, but this will be determined by tests.
> 
> Lets not just guess by a photo, ive seen longhair cats bald in the past, bloods came back normal, coat grew back and cats have sometimes been fine, yes it is a risk as any number of things could be wrong but until this is confirmed we dont really know anymore than judging by a photo.
> 
> Basically if the cat can be saved thats great, if seriously ill with liver then sadly limited time or worse, but the main thing would be an ending which should be peaceful and humane, not left to die outside alone.
> 
> Sadly i cant make any promises which way this will go but i will do my best and be advised by veterinary assistance/tests.


 If we manage to capture cat I'll take to nearby vets to get scanned if nothing then he/she comes straight to you 

Thanks CC, shall do my best  xxx


----------



## Calvine

It may have disappeared because it wanted to get away from the rotten weather, OR...it may have a home locally, poor thing, maybe with someone who really doesn't or can't take care of it. Maybe someone old - someone with dementia? Who knows. In the state it's in, I'm sure there must have been several calls to the kind and caring R$PCA... Good luck Cheryl, hope your friend can find out something.


----------



## Jansheff

Cheryl89 said:


> "This poor cat looks elderly and either hyperthyroid or in severe renal failure. I have one here looking almost the same that was on a drip last week for 3 days at huge expense and with no better outcome than being put to sleep later this week. So we can perhaps only offer a variant of what the RSPCA was suggesting - we would be happy to pay for the cat being checked over and a basic blood screen being done at one of the 2 vets we use in Tunbridge Wells - Dacre House or Culverdens.
> 
> If this cat is owned it might be microchipped so it would be good to have that checked initially and hopefully an owner tracked down. If this cat is seriously ill, we do not run a sanctuary and are currently full in any case so, unless the vets say otherwise, it may prove unhomeable and we have no facilities to keep a cat in comfort for the remainder of what life is left to it. We are all volunteers with day jobs unrelated to Streetkatz and operating out of our own homes so, while we do not rush cats to be put to sleep while they have a quality of life, there does come a time when we have to say we just cannot offer a cat a good enough life for however long it has left
> 
> At the end of the day, this photo will always say elderly +/- hyperthyroid +/- renal failure and that will lead rescues to the RSPCA conclusions eventually"


Don't know why we go to the expense of seeing vets. We could obviously just email a photo to the RSPCA or an organisation like this one and get a diagnosis back.

Hope the poor cat is caught soon. How anyone can reach a diagnosis (including age) from seeing a photo of a skinny cat with a coat in bad condition is beyond me.

Wish I lived nearer and could do more to help. All the action seems to take place dahn south and nowt up 'ere.


----------



## Cheryl89

That's what I thought! It's just a cat with a bald back? 

Only going by what my friend can tell me is how I guessed it was sick (yellow eyes, hard to swallow etc) but you can't tell that from this pic!

Grrr.

Going hunting tonight and if I catch the kitty he/she is going straight to the vets for a chip scan!

x


----------



## moggiemum

oh cheryl thanks for trying , Magpie has a thread about a resue she nursed back looked very similar she had diabetes they found out , her name is Maggie , she has quiet a following , you should see her now, amazing


----------



## moggiemum

so sorry guys i ve been looking for maggie s thread , not sure it was magpie now , the names on the tip of my tounge, arraggh
first i thought magpie then shiney as magpie has "shiny" at the bottom so ages ago i asked in visitor message if they was the same person i think i offended them:blush: , only briefly , i was new and didnt know that people did bad things liked being banned and coming back as someone else- how embarressed was i , magpie is lovely-fish chat and shiny is lovely too
now who owns maggie the black stray i think they work with animals too


----------



## CharlieChaplin

moggiemum said:


> so sorry guys i ve been looking for maggie s thread , not sure it was magpie now , the names on the tip of my tounge, arraggh
> first i thought magpie then shiney as magpie has "shiny" at the bottom so ages ago i asked in visitor message if they was the same person i think i offended them:blush: , only briefly , i was new and didnt know that people did bad things liked being banned and coming back as someone else- how embarressed was i , magpie is lovely-fish chat and shiny is lovely too
> now who owns maggie the black stray i think they work with animals too


MM I posted the link to magpies story a few posts ago


----------



## Cheryl89

Heading to kent tonight guys after my dinner, I'm non stop these days :lol: xxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Cheryl89 said:


> Heading to kent tonight guys after my dinner, I'm non stop these days :lol: xxx


Is that far from you?


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> Is that far from you?


I'm basildon babe so it's about 6 junctions down m25 over the water.... But I gotta go where ze cats need me  xxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Cheryl89 said:


> I'm basildon babe so it's about 6 junctions down m25 over the water.... But I gotta go where ze cats need me  xxx


Not too far I hope. Bless you. I wish I could be more pro active. I just don't have the space - well that and my OH would kill me  it rips me apart when I see everyone doing something and I want to help!


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> Not too far I hope. Bless you. I wish I could be more pro active. I just don't have the space - well that and my OH would kill me  it rips me apart when I see everyone doing something and I want to help!


You do plenty!!! You're very pro active ! Xxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Cheryl89 said:


> You do plenty!!! You're very pro active ! Xxx


Haha I do nothing!! One day I will have a big house with lots of land and run my sanctuary


----------



## moggiemum

aww thanks Charliechaplin good work it was driving me mad

your are amazing Cheryl , i am currently thinking of ways to turn my front room into a cattery, its council though ,mmmmmmm, still thinking fianances i am at home all day atm would love to do it but and the boy -not bf ...i dont listen to him my Ankhstar, not sure


----------



## Cheryl89

Just had a sighting !!!!! Off I go!!! Xx


----------



## moggiemum

good luck cheryl


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Any news since sighting?


----------



## Cheryl89

Just got here Hun fair old trot to drive  

Off hunting now lol xxx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Just got here Hun fair old trot to drive
> 
> Off hunting now lol xxx


good luck cheryl. the nights are getting colder now, i really hope this little can be bought indoors to warmth and care


----------



## moggiemum

fingers crossed and safe drive home x


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Fingers and paws crossed she is found. Good luck to you


----------



## Cheryl89

Crying at the vets


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Crying at the vets


what's happened cheryl


----------



## Cheryl89

Half it's tongue has rotted, covered in ticks, horrifically skinny , definitely got renal failure , curled in a ball ... Don't know what to do :crying:


----------



## Cheryl89

.............


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Half it's tongue has rotted, covered in ticks, horrifically skinny , definitely got renal failure , curled in a ball ... Don't know what to do :crying:


omg poor baby, if only someone had loved this cat earlier:crying: what does the vet think the outlook is for him/her?


----------



## cats galore

oh heck cheryl, that poor cat is such a state. i can see why you are crying:crying:


----------



## Cheryl89

She wants to put to sleep :crying: what do I do


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> She wants to put to sleep :crying: what do I do


i've just text catcoonz for you to take a look at this and see what she thinks


----------



## moggiemum

is it mange? isnt there anything they can do , some hope


----------



## Cheryl89

It's much worse then mange Hun he's tongue is missing  they are trying to feed him and he can't eat just inhaling and dribbling everywhere :crying:


----------



## cats galore

i honestly don't know if there is any way forward for this baby Cheryl with all that is wrong, can the tongue be sorted and what about the renal failure?


----------



## lostbear

Dear God in heaven - how s/he must have suffered! When will you be able to get the poor little soul to a vet? 

I am so pleased that you managed to find (Bugger it, I'm calling her "her') her so quickly. At least she'll have a decent meal and a warm bed tonight, poor love. I hope she isn't to afraid - Reiki vibes going to her now. I pray that she will have a chance of a happy life, however brief, knowing she is loved and valued.


----------



## moggiemum

omg i ve just seen the diagonsis , poor cat


----------



## cats galore

if this baby is as bad as you say he is, i think the vet is probably right to want to help him on his way to a better place, but maybe i'm wrong i just don't know, i'm so sorry


----------



## Cheryl89

:crying: no way back at all it's rotten & he's so poorly, keeps curling up in a ball :crying:

I'm going to let the vet take him to a better place, rest in piece gorgeous baby - I did my best for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> :crying: no way back at all it's rotten & he's so poorly, keeps curling up in a ball :crying:
> 
> I'm going to let the vet take him to a better place, rest in piece gorgeous baby - I did my best for you xxxxxxxx


oh Cheryl, my heart goes out to you and this poor baby. you certainly did do your best and at least someone cared enough to help him on his way to a better place
RIP beautiful baby, run free at the bridge where no-one can ever harm you again xxx
huge hugs to you Cheryl, you are a saviour to this little cat xxx


----------



## Hanwombat

Poor dear, you did your best but at least she can go to kitty heaven and be free from suffering xx


----------



## lostbear

Cheryl89 said:


> :crying: no way back at all it's rotten & he's so poorly, keeps curling up in a ball :crying:
> 
> I'm going to let the vet take him to a better place, rest in piece gorgeous baby - I did my best for you xxxxxxxx


Poor love - how very sad. But think how much pain has been suffered, and how much will now be avoided.

I can't believe that the RSPCA didn't give a toss and was prepared to let this poor creature continue to suffer - condemning him to an agonising death by slow starvation. Oh - hold on - yes I can.

My prayers are with this poor neglected baby - and with you. Thank you for everything you have done, and for saving him further pain.


----------



## CharlieChaplin

This is a horrible diagnosis for this poor little angel. But Cheryl - you did an amazing thing tonight. You really did. You gave this poor mite hope, a chance to be saved. Unfortunately it was just too much. But you have let him know love, even if it was for a short time. You were there for him when he moved onto a better place, in caring loving arms. He shouldn't have suffered any longer, you let him go with dignity and in a safe place. Not out in the cold suffering until his last breath. No animal should go like that. 

Hugs to you. You did a brave thing.


----------



## tincan

Cheryl my love , take that poor boy in your arms , hold him tightly give him something to take to the bridge a happy memory in his last moments .... I am breaking my heart here , nothing compared to what your going through you poor girl .....

You are giving him a great gift ... freedom from pain and suffering , god love him at least he is not on his own .... heartbreaking .... RIP Little fella .

(((((( Cheryl )))))) xxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum

r.i.p. no more pain or cold

was there a chip cheryl, so sorry , please drive careful on the way home,big hugs x


----------



## catcoonz

Cherly i am so sorry, i know this is heartbreaking for you and i havent read all the posts, hunny you have to let the poor thing rest in peace, i know its hard and you have done everything for this baby, the final thing you can now do is let him/her go.


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a sad end  Sleep tight poor boy and know that at the last you were loved and someone cared very much xx


----------



## Millyvista

I'm breaking my heart here as I think all cat lovers will be...

Cheryl you are amazing, going back and looking for her and saving her from anymore pain is a truly generous gift you have given her. 

You are inspirational, sending you love and hugs xx


----------



## catcoonz

Just read the posts.

RIP Beautiful baby, Free from pain xxxx

Chery, hunni, ive left a message on your phone, you will be in shock hun so if you need to talk i will be here for you all night.

What you have done is saved this poor baby from more pain, i know its heartbreaking but sometimes the final moments are all we can offer of peace.

i hope you drive home safely, we are all here for you sweets and we all know how you feel right now.

you have a heart of gold hun and i am so sorry this has turned out the way it has. Nobody could have saved this poor soul, but just try and think a pain free rainbow bridge playing with all the little souls sadly lost.


----------



## cats galore

cheryl, i'm going to sit with this little cat and her kittens for a while now but i'll be thinking of you - please drive carefully, and remember you have given the greatest gift to this poor cat


----------



## fierceabby

You did a very kind and selfless thing Cheryl, you can't turn back the clock and find the cat sooner, but you did act as soon as you could and stopped this baby suffering. Your comfort was a gift for this little one who is now safe and out of pain xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Aw thank you so much everyone. Blubbered the whole way home & whilst reading your heart warming messages. 

I sat with him on the floor with the vet & watching him try to swallow his last meal (it was like a really light moose) but he couldn't handle it & tried swallowing it instead and was suffering so badly... But we stayed with him right til the end. Even if that meant he had moose all over his face... But we didn't care. 

He curled into a ball so we named him Stanley and gave him his final hug & he slowly slipped away, such a gentle giant & purred til the end.

I felt so helpless and feel broken, but it know he's in a better place now thank you everyone xxxxx


----------



## rose

I am so sorry to read this. Sorry for you and the poor cat  I wonder how long he/she had been suffering all alone with no one to care. I honestly cannot believe that not one person near where he was had the compassion to take him to the vets some weeks months ago. I cannot bear to think of him all alone without a kind word or touch. Cheryl you are indeed a saint to go out and search for him and let him at least feel a caring hand on him and soft words as he slipped away. Just so sorry someone couldn't have helped a long time ago. At least he is free from pain and rejection now. Your head will be full of this evening for a long while, you did the right thing, you were wonderful. RIP poor black puss, may you find love in heaven xxxx


----------



## moggiemum

aww cheryl Stanley sounded lick a lovely boy,he got something tasty to eat and warm shelter with loving company, he went gently, i hope he had a happy adventurous life, we willl never forget him
you ve been through so much lately, we will never forget want you done for this boy either, look after yourself


----------



## Jansheff

I'm sorry this little one was let down by people in the past and allowed to get into this awful state. I'm trying to be charitable here and imagine that it was someone old, ill and incapable that couldn't take care of him, because I don't want to think that a healthy capable person could allow that to happen. :frown2:

Shame on the organisations that are supposed to be there to help sick animals in pain or cruelly treated and alleviate their distress. 

Thank you Cheryl, for doing what they cared too little to do, catching him and getting the help and peace he needed so badly. I'm sorry that you had to go through heartbreak yourself to help him.


----------



## moggiemum

i was wondering if Stanley had a chip, poor Cheryl she's exhausted


----------



## Cheryl89

No chip sadly Hun  thank you guys. Xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Just wanted to let you know also that the RSPCA were informed about this cat in July then again in August and again this week - The are the most useless charity I've ever dealt with.

I'll make sure everyone I know never donates to their lost cause.

This poor cat must of known something was happening, he refused to get in my carrier so I had to get a gent to help me and my friend get him in to which he succeeded. I took him in my car with me (and played Classical music to him all the way to the vets...I know that sounds really sad) and told him to hush gently as he was crying his little heart out and when I did that he settled down for a bit.

The vet said he had a slight orient look on his face, to which I do agree but can't find any cat on the national pet register that looks like him...mind you he had around 20 ticks on him, fleas jumping all over the place, dribble all over his face (and moose by the time he had his last supper too) and he had literally no fat or muscle he was just a cat skeleton with a little furr :crying:

The vet confirmed it was a him (hence the name Stanley) I just couldn't get over how so many people walked past him and basically left him to the point of no return, and he was located on a busy road too - just so devestated but I know I gave him so much care before he passed away as did the vets.

A huge thank you to Pennards vets (in Sevenoaks) they were absolutely A class and didn't care that he was in such a bad way.... you are amazing and Stanley was the brightest star last night

RIP you gorgeous little black cat, thank you all for your support last night. I'll never give up on animals no matter how bad of a state they are in  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:nonod: :crying:

In The Arms Of an Angel - Sarah McLaughlin - YouTube


----------



## cats galore

oh cheryl you have had me in tears reading this. poor stanley must have been in so much pain and you kindly helped take that suffering away. i was chatting to CC last night (we were both extremely concerned about you) and i said that years ago a had a cat that was poisoned by a pigdeon fancier, obviously she wasn't left to get in to that sort of state, but the first we realised there was problem was when she started struggling to walk. it turned out her mouth had 'rotted' away, her organs were shutting down and there was no way back for her. i wonder if Stanley had suffered the same fate as my Kim did but he hadn't had anyone to help him through it
i too, said exactly the same as you - why the hell hasn't anyone picked this cat up long ago and taken him to a vet. people must have seen him and seen how he was deteriorating over quite sometime. at least now he is finally at peace because you cared enough to drive that distance and search for him. you did a wonderful thing last night and i'm so proud of you xx


----------



## Hanwombat

Absolutely disgusted if the RSPCA knew about this cat months ago. I know some areas in the country the RPSCA seems to be good, but this is terrible!

I have never had dealing with the RPSCA but my parents 'adopted' a stray cat over a year ago. Basically they own a equine and country store and this young cat started visiting them for food but you couldn't touch or go near her. She also managed to get pregnant as she was a stray and the cats protection were brilliant, they managed to catch her when the kitten were weaned, took the kittens too and rehomed them, neutered 'Mollie' and then put her back in the streets as she is a stray and a home would be too stressful.

But now a year on, she is actually coming into my parents shop and they are actually starting to be able to touch her.

She has a lovely waterproof built den in the courtyard at the front of the shop too.

She also gets wormed regularly and flead. Welcome done parents :thumbup1:

The cats protection have been great! RSPCA are crap!

Hope you don't feel too bad Cheryl, you did what anyone else should of done to a poor cat who had been left too long suffering.


----------



## sashski

I've said it over text just now but please don't be upset with yourself, you did more than the biggest animal 'rescue' charity ever did. I'm so proud of you, wish I could have been there to help you and give you a hug.

Sleep tight Stanley xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Thank you everyone  I would reply personally to each of your messages but it's still too raw for me to speak about at the mo and I keep blubbering tears all over my desk at work (and my boss will probably think I'm having a mental break down again :lol

You're ongoing support and lovely words mean the world to me, feeling fragile but it's the first "rescue" I've lost so far so I've taken it pretty hard.

Gotta put a barrier up me thinks 

Mwah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you everyone  I would reply personally to each of your messages but it's still too raw for me to speak about at the mo and I keep blubbering tears all over my desk at work (and my boss will probably think I'm having a mental break down again :lol
> 
> You're ongoing support and lovely words mean the world to me, feeling fragile but it's the first "rescue" I've lost so far so I've taken it pretty hard.
> 
> Gotta put a barrier up me thinks
> 
> Mwah xxxxxxxxx


it proves you care babe, and those barriers don't work for me either


----------



## CharlieChaplin

O Cheryl, you have me in tears reading this. I can't imagine what you must be like! It must have been so traumatic for you on the drive to the vets and at the vets. There was a frost here last night, so the cold is really setting in - you saved Stanley from that. You gave him his dignity and love.

You have a heart of gold, and from the bottom of my heart I thank you, for being you.

Run free at rainbow bridge Stanley, pain free, happy and knowing what love felt like for one last time. XxxX


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> O Cheryl, you have me in tears reading this. I can't imagine what you must be like! It must have been so traumatic for you on the drive to the vets and at the vets. There was a frost here last night, so the cold is really setting in - you saved Stanley from that. You gave him his dignity and love.
> 
> You have a heart of gold, and from the bottom of my heart I thank you, for being you.
> 
> Run free at rainbow bridge Stanley, pain free, happy and knowing what love felt like for one last time. XxxX


It was so chilly this morning so knowing he is in the warm now forever puts me at peace myself. Just so upsetting, thank you hun for your kind words (sorry to make you blubber  )

xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

:crying::crying::crying: RIP little boy, you left this world in the arms of someone who cared x


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Cheryl89 said:


> It was so chilly this morning so knowing he is in the warm now forever puts me at peace myself. Just so upsetting, thank you hun for your kind words (sorry to make you blubber  )
> 
> xxxx


Don't worry - I am forever blubbering over this site!! You stay strong - Stanley wouldn't want you to be upset over him


----------



## Cheryl89

Thank you 

Thanks to everyone really, you're all angels to our furries.

What I did was nothing compared to what you guys do, really xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

I can't write much as I am blubbering....but Thank you, THANK YOU for caring and allowing this cat to pass on in comfort rather than die from starvation.


----------



## claire8234

I've been in tears reading this. I can easily believe that this was the response from the RSPCA. I worked for a vets for a number of years and also did some work experience with an RSPCA inspector. The RSPCA used to do a good job, however their primary concern now seems to be prosecution. Anything else just isn't important to them. I have contacted them about injured wildlife and have been told to just take it to the vet to get it put to sleep. I know people who take in strays to prevent them suffering on the streets and the RSPCA either dont come and take them for rehoming or they pick them up and put them to sleep. 

Cheryl you must be so upset but please know that every single perosn who has been following this story thinks you are an incredibly selfless and wonderful person. You did an amazing thing and should be very proud of yourself. We all wanted a good outcome for this cat and to see it get better and be rehomed but it just wasn't to be. However this little one knew love and kindness in the last hours of its life. You saved this cat from a huge amount of pain and suffering, allowing it to pass away gently, quietly and peacefully and sometimes that is the best outcome for an animal like this one.

Love and hugs to you

xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Thank you guys, that's really sweet things to say! 

And sorry about yet another two blubbers 

Very heartbreaking story and this one I won't forget for a very, very long time

Poor, poor Stanley. Safely tucked up in heaven now - god bless him  xxx


----------



## Cazzer

I'm blubbing as well (and also in work). So angry with the RSPCA. Makes me hate them more than I already do. Poor Stanley, suffering no longer. Glad you didn't end your time on the streets.

Thank you so much for caring Cheryl x


----------



## Cheryl89

Cazzer said:


> I'm blubbing as well (and also in work). So angry with the RSPCA. Makes me hate them more than I already do. Poor Stanley, suffering no longer. Glad you didn't end your time on the streets.
> 
> Thank you so much for caring Cheryl x


Thank you Caz :frown2: sorry about another blubber.

I'm getting a bit stronger to read back through all the loving words that were said but I get to a certain point and just.......... freeze.

Listening to that lovely angel song for him is a comfort... cus that's exactly where he is - in the arms of an angel :frown2:

Poor baby  No cat should of ever been left in that state  xxx


----------



## Quinzell

I've just caught up with this thread. Cheryl, you are one of a kind. Such a selfless person with an enormous heart.

I know that yesterday must have been so extremely traumatic for you but for Stanley, you released him. You enabled him to be free. He is no longer in pain and in suffering. Knowing the facts as we do now, the alternative doesn't bear thinking about. He went with love x

I won't say what I think of the RSPCA. Their name doesn't deserve to share the same thread as Stanley.


----------



## Cheryl89

LouiseH said:


> I've just caught up with this thread. Cheryl, you are one of a kind. Such a selfless person with an enormous heart.
> 
> I know that yesterday must have been so extremely traumatic for you but for Stanley, you released him. You enabled him to be free. He is no longer in pain and in suffering. Knowing the facts as we do now, the alternative doesn't bear thinking about. He went with love x
> 
> I won't say what I think of the RSPCA. Their name doesn't deserve to share the same thread as Stanley.


Thank you hun, can barely read as I'm a big fat blubber mess!!!!!!!!

It's ridiculous, I'm such a big softie but felt like he was one of my own cats :frown2:

xxx


----------



## Azriel391

I have pm'd you hon but wanted to share here too , Stanley would have seen some kind of Heaven in your face and love in your eyes, a soft touch and a warm embrace, that is what you gave him. Sleep well Stanley in peace and with love. You are an amazing lady Cheryl, take care of you and hold to your heart that you gave your all and so so much more last night xxx


----------



## Cheryl89

Azriel391 said:


> I have pm'd you hon but wanted to share here too , Stanley would have seen some kind of Heaven in your face and love in your eyes, a soft touch and a warm embrace, that is what you gave him. Sleep well Stanley in peace and with love. You are an amazing lady Cheryl, take care of you and hold to your heart that you gave your all and so so much more last night xxx


Such a lovely song hun ...can't really read these replies properly as it makes me blubb everywhere....Maybe next week when it's not so raw- You're all such lovely friends

Thank you all  xxxxxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

Cheryl, I was just telling Charlie (o and my OH) all about Stanley. Now Charlie is a miserable cat - doesn't like to snuggle or cuddle - but after I told him about Stanley he is now sitting next to me  he NEVER sits next to me!


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> Cheryl, I was just telling Charlie (o and my OH) all about Stanley. Now Charlie is a miserable cat - doesn't like to snuggle or cuddle - but after I told him about Stanley he is now sitting next to me  he NEVER sits next to me!


Oh my! It's like he knows  and it was a lovely sunny day today 

I haven't let my cat leave side since seeing Stanley slip away 

Xxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin

He's over it now. He's back to being miserable. But we shared a moment together for Stanley


----------



## Cheryl89

CharlieChaplin said:


> He's over it now. He's back to being miserable. But we shared a moment together for Stanley


Oh bless him!!! :lol: xxx


----------



## jaycee05

Just checking in on what happened to this poor cat, am in tears too reading what state he was in, how he must have suffered, doesn't bear thinking bout, RIP little boy, and you did a wonderful thing Cheryl, thank to you he is in peace at last, x


----------



## Cheryl89

jaycee05 said:


> Just checking in on what happened to this poor cat, am in tears too reading what state he was in, how he must have suffered, doesn't bear thinking bout, RIP little boy, and you did a wonderful thing Cheryl, thank to you he is in peace at last, x


Thank you hun, it's a little easier reading the messages everyone left now without turning into a wailing mess.

The lady who kept feeding him during his suffering (who never once thought of taking him to the vets) my friend let him know we let him slip away with dignity and explained what state he was in and she went all funny about it and seemed angry that we done that.

I just thought to myself it's because of people like you why he got into such a state in the first place!!!!!!!! Makes me so upset  He's warm and safe now xx


----------



## catcoonz

Dont understand why that person should have been funny about this, cat was suffering, a vet wouldnt have pts if there was any way of a recovery.


----------



## Cheryl89

catcoonz said:


> Dont understand why that person should have been funny about this, cat was suffering, a vet wouldnt have pts if there was any way of a recovery.


I know hun, that's exactly how I feel too.

Poor Stan  x


----------



## moonstone

RIP Stanley gone to a better place where you will know only love and warmth
Cheryl189 when you are feeling more positive over this very sad episode would you be able to write in to HQ rspca (it's Horsham.West sussex )and put on paper everything that happened and the outcome,if you have any names/dates/times then please add those it may not do any good and will probably be ignored (as usual complaints alway's are)but at least you can let them know just how bad there "service" is and that they are NOT responding to ill treatment of animal's


----------

